
What Should I Do If I Disagree with My Friend’s Dream? - dyskesuematsu
https://byrslf.co/what-should-i-do-if-i-disagree-with-my-friends-dream-ac22d75208ff
======
sharemywin
What do you disagree with the end goal or the mechanism to get there?
ethically? or probability of success? How much are they risking? Will the
journey strengthen them? Are you an expert in the domain? is your opinion
actually valuable?

